# Busy Morning



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 7, 2020)

Made Zucchini Lasagna.  Friend found me some bread flour so made Sourdough.  Finish with eggs benedict.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2020)

And quite the productive morning! Your loaves look perfect and that Sunday brunch is to die for, big Like! Really a nice job on having the poached eggs hold form too. RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> And quite the productive morning! Your loaves look perfect and that Sunday brunch is to die for, big Like! Really a nice job on having the poached eggs hold form too. RAY


Thanks.  I use these:


----------



## Steve H (Jun 7, 2020)

That is a fine looking meal! You are still having trouble finding bread flour there? We are seeing it more often up this way now.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 7, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That is a fine looking meal! You are still having trouble finding bread flour there? We are seeing it more often up this way now.


Yeah no matter where you look no bread flour.  I tried some flour my buddy got from store bakery and had hard time with.  He got the Gold that I usual use this time and things went great.  This sourdough can be tricky.  Then can turn into a sticky mess if everything not right.  I found what works for me and try to stick to it.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jun 7, 2020)

Do you have a starter for your sourdough?   I just started one yesterday.   Got about 7-10 days before I can use it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 7, 2020)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> Do you have a starter for your sourdough?   I just started one yesterday.   Got about 7-10 days before I can use it.


I did not have any luck starting my own.  I bought from breadtopia.  Was less than $10 and ready in 3 days.  I use cast iron pans.  I like mine in loafs.  The 2 recipes I use are:  









						The Simple Sourdough Tin Loaf of Your Dreams
					

I make a lot of sourdough bread. An absurd amount really. But I also eat a lot of sourdough bread. For breakfast. With dinner. A slice dipped in olive oil and covered in shaved Pecorino Romano for a midnight snack. Most of the time I tend to make boule-like shaped, hearth-style sourdoughs (i.e...




					bakednyc.com
				




I use abut 30 grams less water for this one.

The other is a pretty easy one but have to have a cool house.  I run a AC window in my bedroom so keep it there.









						The process
					

Welcome to my master recipe process… Please note: I have included a gallery of step by step photos below to compliment the written process. My recommendation is, if this is your first time using my…




					foodbodsourdough.com
				




Good luck.  There is a learning curve but you will get there.


----------

